# Looking for a toy for a tough chewer!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Miss Mimi is quite the chewer! She has ripped apart her pet stages chew toys, and after reading bad things about her nylabone, I'm looking for a new toy. Any suggestions? Does anyone use a kong or kong extreme? If so, what do you fill it with? I give them bullies and beef trachea from time to time for chewing but this girl wants to chew all day, lol....


Mimi says Hi!! 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We use Kongs, and my mom uses the Kong extremes. We fill them with peanut butter and sometimes I'll drop tiny training treats in (like Zukes mini naturals) while filling to give them something to try to dig out. I've been freezing them too with the peanut butter inside so it takes them longer to lick out. They've held up very well for all our chewers!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am of no help on this topic but...if you ever need a puppy sitter <3 She (and the rest of the gang) are so precious!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Just a thought. Chloe loves to chew, but a Kong doesn't really work for her. I put some kibble in the Kong and cover the opening with peanut butter. She will lick the peanut butter and then give up on getting the kibble out. Getting the kibble out is the time consuming part! Haha hopefully it works for you though. I definitely think it's worth a try. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> We use Kongs, and my mom uses the Kong extremes. We fill them with peanut butter and sometimes I'll drop tiny training treats in (like Zukes mini naturals) while filling to give them something to try to dig out. I've been freezing them too with the peanut butter inside so it takes them longer to lick out. They've held up very well for all our chewers!


That sounds like a great idea! I'm gonna go to the store tomorrow and give it a shot. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> I am of no help on this topic but...if you ever need a puppy sitter <3 She (and the rest of the gang) are so precious!


Haha thanks!! I will keep that in mind next time they miss their potty pad! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Just a thought. Chloe loves to chew, but a Kong doesn't really work for her. I put some kibble in the Kong and cover the opening with peanut butter. She will lick the peanut butter and then give up on getting the kibble out. Getting the kibble out is the time consuming part! Haha hopefully it works for you though. I definitely think it's worth a try.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


What toys do you use with Chloe? She LOVES playing w her toys! She takes her nylabone and lays on her back chewing it, it's so adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

We use kongs. They chew them without any filling


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Nylabones...the dura chews that they can't actually "eat". Some nylabones are basically edible & they don't last anyway. I really dislike those. But the durachews don't come apart or break off for them to eat.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just wanted to add that in my experience small dogs often have an easier time ripping apart the black kongs than the red ones. The black is harder, and that makes it more resistant to crushing, but actually easier to puncture then rip pieces off. That's why the puppy kong is so soft, so it won't be ruined by puppy teeth (Kerri destroyed one of my large black kongs as a 3lb 12 week old puppy but could not destroy the puppy kong, Nova took out my last black kong recently but has not put a dent in any red kongs). So I suggest start with the red kong, and only go black if the red one beats it, I bet the red will be just fine though. I like to freeze baby food in them, they sell baby food in those pouches now so it is really convenient and you can make it pretty healthy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh I love Mimi, she's too cute! She reminds me of my Coco so much minus the long hair. Lilo is a crazy chewer too and we use kongs, deer antlers and dehydrated rabbit ears. We fill the kong with homemade peanut butter (we grind peanuts and add a bit of water to make it into a paste) or mashed fruits like banana and freeze it.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> I just wanted to add that in my experience small dogs often have an easier time ripping apart the black kongs than the red ones. The black is harder, and that makes it more resistant to crushing, but actually easier to puncture then rip pieces off. That's why the puppy kong is so soft, so it won't be ruined by puppy teeth (Kerri destroyed one of my large black kongs as a 3lb 12 week old puppy but could not destroy the puppy kong, Nova took out my last black kong recently but has not put a dent in any red kongs). So I suggest start with the red kong, and only go black if the red one beats it, I bet the red will be just fine though. I like to freeze baby food in them, they sell baby food in those pouches now so it is really convenient and you can make it pretty healthy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the idea of baby food...what flavor shave you found that they like?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so concerned with reports of any animal parts causing choking and death that I am down to kongs, the dura chew nylabones and antlers.
Antlers are my dogs favorites, they don't break off and last forever.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What about these once from Etsy?  
https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/...ch_type=all&ga_facet=elk+antler+for+chihuahua


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> I love the idea of baby food...what flavor shave you found that they like?


Nova likes anything, but Kerri you can really tell what she prefers- she likes pea, carrot, apple, pear and also they have a few fruit blends. In the summer when I am freezing the whole thing solid I plug up the bottom hole with peanut butter, then mix the baby food half with water so they can really have a big hunk of ice to go at for a while without getting very many calories. Usually in the winter when it is colder I just smear the baby food straight into the kong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if the nylabone I have is a dura chew or not? Mimi hasnt been able to break pieces off but her teeth marks are all over it. 

Maybe I will try the puppy kong first? She chews just as much as puppies do, she's such a nut I swear. 

As far as the antlers, my dogs aren't amuzed by them at all. I think ziwipeak used to make deer antlers and those were a hit just kinda pricey if I need 4 (the others would be so jealous).

Thank you so much for all of your suggestions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry I meant deer shanks by ziwipeak!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My puppies are both tough chewers as well, they like kongs. If you buy the puppy one, Mimi will most likely chew off the small rubber piece that comes on top like mine have, so be aware.
I don't to give them treats in there because we train a lot and sometimes they get treats so I don't want to over feed them but they love chewing on them and Laska wants to fetch it everyday.

She is so adorable!!! <3


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

miuccias said:


> My puppies are both tough chewers as well, they like kongs. If you buy the puppy one, Mimi will most likely chew off the small rubber piece that comes on top like mine have, so be aware.
> I don't to give them treats in there because we train a lot and sometimes they get treats so I don't want to over feed them but they love chewing on them and Laska wants to fetch it everyday.
> 
> She is so adorable!!! <3


I know what your saying with that little rubber piece- but they do sell the puppy kong in all the same molds as the adult ones (without the little rubber piece) but you have to really look for them sometimes.

I think you will be fine with the red kong though, if thats the only one you can find in the "traditional" mold.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx went through a stage where he tore up anything we put in front of him. 

We used Kongs, Ziwipeak Antlers and Shanks, and JW Pet toys hold up really well. The toy that has held up the most to Jaxx was the JW Hollee Roller ball. It looks soft and flexible but Jaxx chews on his all the time and it still looks new. I also put dried beef liver or bully sticks in the hollee roller balls. All the JW toys are made in the USA. The only JW Pet toy that Jaxx even did anything too was the JW Pet Megalast dog, he chew off the tail within 2 minutes but it was not in a way that he could be harmed by it. I contacted JW Pets because he tore off the tail so fast and they sent Jaxx a box of toys as a thank you for letting them know.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Epic's favourite is the Zogoflex line! She has a tiny Hurley in pink! It is so cute, and perfect tiny dog size. Very durable!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella is a MEGA chewer. She will destroy a dura-chew nylabone the first day I bring it home. I have to buy the large or xl sized ones just to make them last. She goes outside and chews sticks. Her favorite meals are the bone-in ones, and if she doesn't get bone she gives me sad face  

I haven't found anything yet that can withstand the force of her mighty jaws! So if you find something good, let me know, k?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

My two love cows' hooves. Cheap, all-natural, and they last forever. They smell a bit when they're being chewed, but that's the only downside.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My gang all love the antlers, they don't smell they chew great , or some nylabones - I don't know why it is there are some they prefer than others?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My boy was a big chewer too, until last year before Christmas, when he broke one of his fangs during chewing a knotted rawhide bone with hard, dried chicken around it..it broke right off, and had to be pulled by the vet  so he never gets that anymore, or anything else big and hard, just the thinnest chewing sticks there is..


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> My boy was a big chewer too, until last year before Christmas, when he broke one of his fangs during chewing a knotted rawhide bone with hard, dried chicken around it..it broke right off, and had to be pulled by the vet  so he never gets that anymore, or anything else big and hard, just the thinnest chewing sticks there is..


Yet another reason to never give rawhide! At least not to dogs that chew it with any enthusiasm.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes ! I learned the hard way


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong with my stuffable chew toys because none of mine (even my god furbabies) will touch them. Mine do love pigs ear chews that I can get in bulk at my dads work. They last awhile and don't cost too much. They do have a funky smell though.


----------

